# Stickfly!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I guess this is the last stop before bareback :iono: Never say never...

This morning I rigged up my micarta one-ring stick shooter with a 10" active length loop of 2040 tube and shot some 1/2" steel at full-butterfly draw. Just another day at the office!

Here's the shooter, just a plain, unfinished piece made to fit the hand:










And the vids. This is some fun stuff!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lookin' good, M.J !!! I note in the videos that you do a real wrist flip when you shoot. Is that conscious on your part? I do not remember you shooting that way with your normal frames.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's unintentional. I shoot my regular frames that way, too


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Be on the "look-out", cause i'm lettin your Trigger*Stick Fly *today!

Nice to see such a confidence shift in your general understanding of what's going on in your shot... very cool.

did that even make sense? :what:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Be on the "look-out", cause i'm lettin your Trigger*Stick Fly *today!
> 
> Nice to see such a confidence shift in your general understanding of what's going on in your shot... very cool.
> 
> did that even make sense? :what:


Thanks, man!

It really is all about understanding what's going on, that leads to not being afraid of it which lets you concentrate on getting the shots where you want them.

Here's a little more stickfly action from this afternoon:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Loooove chasin the can!

One of my all time, best times shooting was chasing the can with your son at ecst.....

Nice shooting!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I do believe MJ could hit a can from 50 feet with a spitball and a Bic pen tube ( do we remember school days guys? ) :king: This guy has shot any and every type of thing that can hold rubber, and he still hits everything. What a shooter-and I don't think anyone has more enthusiasm for the sport. Gotta love it!!!! BTW hey Bud ,how stoked are you about the new Star Wars episode coming out-aahhhhh!!!!!!!!! You da best man!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great vid!! and great shooting.

Love to see grass instead of snow in your vids!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

LVO said:


> Great vid!! and great shooting.
> 
> Love to see grass instead of snow in your vids!


Same here! I'm not even complaining about mowing yet :lol:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Evolution in motion


----------

